# Changing job on Bridging Visa while waiting for PR



## nikj89 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied for a PR in March pending decision. I am currently on visa 457 which is expiring this August. I received a job offer but the company is not able to sponsor me on my 457.

My question is, if i change job while on Bridging Visa, do i still need to have a sponsor to work? Which rules apply to Bridging visa - 457 or PR??

Appreciate your help.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nikj89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for a PR in March pending decision. I am currently on visa 457 which is expiring this August. I received a job offer but the company is not able to sponsor me on my 457.
> 
> ...


My understanding is the Bridging Visa chameleons into and retains all conditions that applied to your most recent previous substantive visa - i.e. in your case your 457. 

If this means you won't be able to work as your 457 needs a sponsor, you can apply separately for a BVA with work rights if:

"your current BVA or BVB either does not allow you to work in Australia, or there are work restrictions, but you believe you have a compelling need to work. We might ask you to provide evidence that you are in financial hardship"

Source: 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/010-


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

nikj89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for a PR in March pending decision. I am currently on visa 457 which is expiring this August. I received a job offer but the company is not able to sponsor me on my 457.
> 
> ...


My understanding is you could do whatever you want after your current 457 gets expired and then your bridging visa is officially activated. because your 457 is still in place and your bridging visa is inactivated now, your cannot change jobs. but you could do that after August. i think you better ask some qualified agents to confirm this.


----------

